

Debian/Ubuntu root privilege escalation - sweis
http://blog.cmpxchg8b.com/2013/08/security-debianisms.html?m=1

======
m_ram
Full mailing list thread:
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.shells.dash/841](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.shells.dash/841)

